# Severe fin rot turning into body rot!



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got a new betta 2 weeks ago, and she's been living peacefully in my sorority tank. Just two days ago, I noticed a bit of fin rot, with white-ish stuff hanging from the end. I put her in a quarantine tank with some medicine. (I think it's Maracyn 1), but within one and a half days, her whole tail fin turned black! And I'm afraid it's moving on to her flesh! . I'm really worried! She also has some white-fluffy stuff on her back from old nip wounds from the other females. 
2 weeks before another one of my females got internal parasites... could it be the food? I found a few bugs in it recently, so bought a new bottle. 
Help! 
I don't have any salt on me... is there another way?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Now she has white patches of fuzzy stuff over her eye and body, she can barely move, and has body rot... I feel really bad,but I really don't know what to do!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Another one of my females is starting to get patchy white stuff too!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds as if you may have a columnaris outbreak in the tank- is there a way to get a picture of them up? I want to make sure it's that and not just slime coat sloughing off due to another form of infection.

Go ahead and start treatment on the whole tank, as it is contagious.. even if it isn't, this treatment will help an outbreak in fungus/bacteria infections- which it seems you have.

Lets see if we can do this without having your cycle crash..

Do a 75% water change in the tank, remove the carbon filter as it will take out the medications.. siphon the gravel really well when you do.
Use AQ salt at 1 tsp/gal total of 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. 
Combine the salt treatment with either Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, or API Triple Sulfa, combined with Jungle’s Fungus Eliminator (if possible).

Use directions on the medication bottles on how to deliver it. I personally prefer the Maracyn line, as to me it's a little more safe.. but that's just my own personal opinion.
After treatment is over, do another large water change and add in the carbon filter to help remove trace medications left over.. you may want to change out to a new carbon filter after a day or so.

A couple questions though that may help point us in more of the right direction, or find a way to try to prevent in the future..
What size tank is it?
What is your cleaning schedule, % and how often?
How many girls do you have?
Live plants?
Conditioner?
Temp?
Any other tank mates?

A part of me is still unsure, and without pictures, I hesitate for you to use the medication (outside of aq salt- I recommend that..) sometimes people mistake slime coat for fungus, and I don't want to put them through unnecessary treatment.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

http://i44.tinypic.com/2vcb4as.jpg
In some places her scale look rubbed off and yellowish, and she looks like she's been in a fire... I'm starting to lose hope on her surviving...  
She was in a tank with 4 other girls. 1 was quarantined cause she was bloated and another because I started seeing whitish patches. (Sorry for bad quality, I didn't have any camera on me other than my phone) 
Temp: 75
Tank Size: 10 gallon 
No live plants
Not too sure what brand the conditioner is...


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Never mind she just crossed the rainbow bridge about an hour ago :'(


----------



## BettaGirl201 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

How long ago did she develop the black? I'm just wondering if she might have caught the "mystery" disease that affects blue bettas.

Other than that it sounds like it could possibly be columnarious or a particularly nasty strain of fungus. Follow Myates dosing advice for the AQ salt. Can you gay a picture of the other fuzzy girl?

If it is either fungus or C, you will need to treat the whole tank. Left untreated C is very fatal and it will decimate a sorority.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

It's one girl with both the fungus and the fin rot. I think it may be the mystery illness. Unfortunately, she passed last night  
This is what she looked like when she died, I think it may be columnaris







Sorry it's upside down


----------

